# Connecting service to a single piece of TRI-PLEX



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I use bugs or in line lugs, but I'm sure most of the hot shots use crimp ons ( I don't do much res)


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I crimp everything, it is alot cheaper. I think I pay $.90 per crimp


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I crimp everything, it is alot cheaper. I think I pay $.90 per crimp


Where do you get them and where do you get the crimper. How much does the crimper cost?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

God man said:


> Where do you get them and where do you get the crimper. How much does the crimper cost?


I have two crimpers one manual crimper, and I just bought a new Greenlee Gator crimper. I would sell you the manual one if you want it.
The crimps you should be able to buy at any supply house, I I mine at Denney, they are called H taps. the one for 200 amp service is W379 I forget the part number for the 100 amp service. Oh the crimps are made by Burndy


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

[ I would sell you the manual one if you want it.[/quote]

How much? Is it hard to use off of an extension ladder? How much did you pay for your new one?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*connector*

I use splicer reducers. Seems the easiest, most convenient, and easy to store connector. All you need is the allen key and channel locks and good to go.
Also, easy to hook up on a ladder. I attach mine on ground and half tape so when I go up it's just wham bam thank you maam! If your really hack you can use romex connectors to save TONS of money per year.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What utility in Delaware is requiring you to make the final connections?

I know that Delmarva Power gets real anal if you even THINK about touching their lines ....!


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I have two crimpers one manual crimper, and I just bought a new Greenlee Gator crimper. I would sell you the manual one if you want it.
> The crimps you should be able to buy at any supply house, I I mine at Denney, they are called H taps. the one for 200 amp service is W379 I forget the part number for the 100 amp service. Oh the crimps are made by Burndy





kbsparky said:


> What utility in Delaware is requiring you to make the final connections?
> 
> I know that Delmarva Power gets real anal if you even THINK about touching their lines ....!


 Not Delaware, Philly.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your location indicates Delaware AND Philly ....


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Your location indicates Delaware AND Philly ....


Do you have an answer to the original question presented?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Standard practice is to use parallel groove connectors. However, the local poco is slowly switching over to H-taps.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I work in Delaware, not in Philly. DP&L handles all the utility connections down here.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I work in Delaware, not in Philly. DP&L handles all the utility connections down here.


How do you set up the connection with them? I have never done a service in Delaware yet and was always curious how Delmarva worked. I have heard different things. So if you can give me any info it would be appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You have to call their electricians' line: 800-335-0292 and set up an appointment for service changes/upgrades. I try to schedule at least a week in advance, so I can pick the date/time while someone is still available. 

They will come out, and disconnect the lines at the point of attachment, and then you do your upgrade work. Call `em back when you are finished, and they return to make the final connections. 

You might have to sign off on a temp cut-in-card if your inspection has not been processed by the time they reconnect.

You are NOT allowed to touch their lines or cut a seal on a meter box. BIG no-no!


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> You have to call their electricians' line: 800-335-0292 and set up an appointment for service changes/upgrades. I try to schedule at least a week in advance, so I can pick the date/time while someone is still available.
> 
> They will come out, and disconnect the lines at the point of attachment, and then you do your upgrade work. Call `em back when you are finished, and they return to make the final connections.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! How long do you have to wait for them after you call and tell them you are done. I have heard something about the cut in card, but never understood it. Peco is so much easier! Oh yea and you can not forget the delmarva sticker that has to be on the meter pan!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually call `em about 30 minutes _before _I'm done. You get the lineman's cell number from him when he does the initial disconnect, and call him directly for the reconnect. Sometimes, it may take `em an hour or so to show up. Other times, I'll tell him ahead of time to show up in 3 to 4 hours, and hope I'm ready :whistling2:

It's a good idea to have the meter number handy before calling in the initial work order.

One more thing: Delaware is undergoing a massive changeover to electronic, remote-read meters. IF you pull one, they'll know about it instantly. It will appear as an outage on their monitors. 

If they come out to investigate the "outage" and you have cut the seal w/o approval or notification, you can get into deep hot water .... so don't even THINK about doing it (I said that already, right?)!

As for that sticker, yeah that can be a deal maker/breaker.

But I have been using CSED meter/mains on certain jobs, and they don't come with a sticker. BUT they are listed on their approved meter box list, so I figure I'm safe with `em.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I usually call `em about 30 minutes _before _I'm done. You get the lineman's cell number from him when he does the initial disconnect, and call him directly for the reconnect. Sometimes, it may take `em an hour or so to show up. Other times, I'll tell him ahead of time to show up in 3 to 4 hours, and hope I'm ready :whistling2:
> 
> It's a good idea to have the meter number handy before calling in the initial work order.
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks so much for the info! If I can help you out in any way let me know and if I can help I will. My couzin needs a service so they may become a ginny pig for me with dealing with delmarva:laughing:! Thanks again Bro!:thumbsup:


----------

